# KDI CUSTOMS-Custom Interiors in Maryland



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone interested in a custom interior or restoration can contact me. I am located near Edgewood right off of I-95. A few of the things we do are full interiors, 3D headliners, custom carpet, fiberglass boxes, door panels, convertible tops, landau tops, and half and phantom tops. Some pics of my work can be seen at www.myspace.com/kdi_customs. My e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks for the interest and e-mail me with any questions you have.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of my work:


----------



## boombox (Jan 30, 2006)

i live in philly, is dat close???


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Philadelphia is about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away from me, depending on where you are. Im located in Joppa Maryland 21085. What are you looking to get done?


----------



## 73buick73 (Oct 18, 2005)

how much to wall of my impala trunk in purple tweed


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

GOOD WORK :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank You 14#monte.

PM sent 73buick73


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

posted twice


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Might wanna Join the forums over at Low-riders.com and post this up.

Were mostly MD DC VA Riders.

Any idea off the top of the price of re wrapping my 50/50 bench seat in a 1990 lincoln towncar. Just the front bench


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Bumping my very old thread up.

New Location: 706A Pulaski Highway, Unit 5, Joppa MD 21085. My phone # is 410 680 6377. My website is http://www.kdicustoms.com/
I can be found on facebook @ http://www.facebook.com/pages/KDI-CUSTOMS/288318861842 and https://www.facebook.com/kdicustoms . 

I am now in a larger facility and sublet from/share a showroom with 2 other businesses (Hook It Up Performance and Big Tyme Car Audio). We can handle all of your performance, car audio and interior/exterior needs. There are also 2 custom paint shops within 2 mins from us in the business park.

I do custom, restoration and original equipment interiors in all makes and models. I also install landau and convertible tops and re-cover motorcycle seats.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Nice work I have a 75 Drop that needs the interior redone....


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone that is interested in getting work done, give me a call. Im going to have to post some more pics up.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

What price range for having a trunk paneled and carpeted... nothing fancy real basic


----------



## LIL MURPHY (Nov 10, 2012)

NICE WORK


----------

